# Good or bad idea: Listening to music while boarding



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think moderation is key. I listen to earbuds, but at a volume that I can still hear people talking to me.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I ride with a massive boombox strapped to my chest and play loud disco music so everyone within a 50 yard radius is at the same hearing disadvantage.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Trapper last weekend


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally I use earbuds, though its because I usually ride alone. The last time I went was with a bunch of friends, and I didn't use them because we would just talk the whole way down. I do like them because the music helps me concentrate, and I associate certain songs (Sloan-ill placed trust) with snowboarding.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Helmet audio, always on. I just love riding to music. If I'm with people I have it quiet, if not its cranked. I just use my head and always know whats around me since I can't hear but mostly I ride faster than the rest of the hill so I'm not overly concerned with whats behind me.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Casual said:


> Helmet audio, always on. I just love riding to music. If I'm with people I have it quiet, if not its cranked. I just use my head and always know whats around me since I can't hear but mostly I ride faster than the rest of the hill so I'm not overly concerned with whats behind me.


Exactly +1


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I ride with friends, no earbuds here. If I was on my own on open trails or faces I might, but in the trees I like to be able to hear.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

only time im w/o music is when i ride with my kids, i want that together time...i sometime turn it down for the lift if it looks to be someone i may want to talk too, then crank it right before my run

make a mtn playlist so you dont have to fuk with it...learn your pause and vol button so you can adjust thru your jacket


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

The only downside is I don't get to hear all the people yelling "wow your amazing" and all the girls screaming how gorgeous I am and how they want to rip my clothes off. I'm sure I've missed mulitiple sponsorships because I couldn't hear the rep on the lift offering me 6 figure contracts.

But hey, I'm just there to ride.


----------



## freetheanimals (Jan 31, 2013)

*Lol!*



Casual said:


> The only downside is I don't get to hear all the people yelling "wow your amazing" and all the girls screaming how gorgeous I am and how they want to rip my clothes off. I'm sure I've missed mulitiple sponsorships because I couldn't hear the rep on the lift offering me 6 figure contracts.
> 
> But hey, I'm just there to ride.


Now THAT was funny, Casual!

I asked about the music because the other day a beginner skier just nailed me from behind. I don't listen to music while riding because I want to hear everyone around me. But the skier came out of nowhere and plowed into me. I did hear her at the very last second, which allowed me to prepare for the impact. Fortunately, I was fine. But I wondered that if I had music on I might not have heard her at that last second.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> The only downside is I don't get to hear all the people yelling "wow your amazing" and all the girls screaming how gorgeous I am and how they want to rip my clothes off. I'm sure I've missed mulitiple sponsorships because I couldn't hear the rep on the lift offering me 6 figure contracts.
> 
> But hey, I'm just there to ride.


Maybe that's my problem too!!! :yahoo: Oh wait, I don't listen to music while riding! :blink:

OP, I've been riding for 21 years and never with music. I just feel like it'd be another thing to distract me. I love the purity of boarding. Also I tend to board in trees a lot with friends, and we're calling out to each other to keep tabs, report on conditions, etc.

I don't think it's a safety hazard to groomer cruise with some tunes on, but it's not for me.

For what it's worth, I love music and listen to it almost all the time, as well as try to play it on occasion! lol The hill is one place I don't bring it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tried it once and don't like it.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Music is almost always on at one level or another. 

I have the Smith bluetooth enabled audio kit though, so to turn on and off is the push of a very large button on the side of my helmet. Works every time I push it. 

The only time I won't have it on is if I'm in thick long tree runs with, or without for that matter, others or back in the gated/expert terrain areas. 

Things like hearing running water can make a difference.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've usually got buds on and at lower volume while riding: low enough that I can hear and have a conversation. I tend to ride to the rhythm and find it helps on the steeps and the moguls: no shopping for turns


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Music is almost always on at one level or another.












Now I know he won't hear me sneak up behind him and try to steal his wife!!!!! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

HAHA--- I actually laughed out loud when I saw this! 

Hilarious! 









Not your post, the fact you think my wife would even talk to you. k:


----------



## freetheanimals (Jan 31, 2013)

*Music can certainly serve to motivate*

I'm also a climber and have often listened to music while bouldering because it helps me feel the flow, gets me amped to pull down hard, and can sometimes distract me when I'm a bit nervous on high ball problems. But I don't listen to music when I'm route climbing because the risks of making a mistake while 1,000 feet up are so much higher.

I can see how listening to music with earbuds at low volume could improve my boarding by getting me in a groove. But as a new boarder I try to be really aware of everything gone on around me. I think music might impair that ability.

When I get better at boarding and feel more comfortable perhaps I'll put on some Iron Maiden, Pantera, or Opeth.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Now I know he won't hear me sneak up behind him and try to steal his wife!!!!! :yahoo::yahoo:





pdxrealtor said:


> Not your post, the fact you think my wife would even talk to you. k:


Who said anything about *talking*?!? :dizzy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> HAHA--- I actually laughed out loud when I saw this!
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> ...



He didn't say TALK... he said STEAL...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Who said anything about *talking*?!? :dizzy:


My mistake-


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> My mistake-


See I'm good with the ladies!!!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> See I'm good with the ladies!!!



:eusa_clap::yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> When I am riding solo, I am almost always riding with music. If I am riding with someone else, I don`t and it gets mildly irritating when you are riding with friends who dont turn off their music. They cant hear when you call out to them and then when they talk to you, they are yelling....:laugh:


I try..... lol....


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought Red helmets for both my girl and myself and put the Redphones in them. Way better than earbuds with the volume control on the cord and since you don't have buds in you can listen to music but still hear other people really well. Doesn't help the non-helmet guys but I love it. I find the music just helps me relax and then I can ride better too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't cause its a distraction. But it also depends on the conditions...riding in the deep poo safety...in trees or leap frog....ya want to be able to hear. And on gaper groomer days I like to hear folks coming up along side.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

I have music playing all the time when i'm out - they are inbuilt to the ear pads on my helmet (skullcandy - go figure).
It's kept at a moderate level where I can still hear people and enjoy the music at the same time.

To be honest with you, when i'm actually riding I get so focused on doing that, that I barely hear any of the music then.

It's all fun and games until I see a jump and I believe I can fly comes on........:yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Jollybored said:


> It's all fun and games until I see a jump and I believe I can fly comes on........:yahoo:


Touche' :thumbsup:

A side from this being my next toy I've been trying to find the song they play in the video. The closest I've come is a remake I heard on sat. radio. I Shazammed it and it came up as Sail by awol nation.


----------



## Mooernator (Feb 11, 2013)

on occasion I do but most of the time I don't because I like to hear the sound of my snowboard against the snow.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

When I'm out free riding, surfing pow, hitting natural features...that kind of stuff I always always have music, if not part of the riding experience for me is ruined. If I'm riding park however I almost never have music on, because the slightest slip in concentration (say from my mind focusing on the song vs the next movement on the rail) and I fuck up the trick or rail and get hurt or really pissed and have to do it again. 

When I do ride with music it's with ear buds and I usually have only one in, unless it's a really kick ass song in a big area full of a foot of pow. Then I put both in and completely drop out from reality.


----------

